# RWD conversion



## sporty2forty (Jan 18, 2005)

hey guys im race preparing my 1990 sentra xe for SCCA. and i got the idea that i wanted to make it RWD. i was going to put a fuel cell in the trunk which would eliminate the problem of the fuel tank being in the way of the driveshaft. i just have to think of what engine swap i want to put in place of the ga16i. has anyone done this conversion before? i would appreciate any tips yall would have. thanks


----------



## Boostedvenge (Jan 11, 2005)

IF you're REALLY serious about doing this, you've got a few options. Do you want to stick with a Nissan motor, or go with another company? the KA24DE motor is a pretty stout motor and it's reliable and in our cars will give a good amount of kick. The tranny will keep you in the powerband for SCCA. SR20DET is always a favorite (I'll just say if before someone else does). But, if you want to go for all out power and cost isn't an option, and RB26DETT would be AWESOME.


----------



## sporty2forty (Jan 18, 2005)

which tranny? the sr or ka? cost is a factor so the rb is out. the only problem is that with the ka24de you do not get enough power out of it unless you build it. because its 205hp vs 155hp. but yes im serious about this conversion. i just need to do some more research.


----------



## Boostedvenge (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, think about what you just said. 205 v. 155. The STOCK GA16i puts out 90hp, probably closer to like 75-80whp. Just doubling that will give you some AWESOME power to weight ratios. I mean, think of the Honda guys. Stock a B16 puts out like 140-160hp (I think, don't quoite those numbers). Put that motor into an 88-91 hatch and you've got a mid 14 second car (down from 18's stock). Now, you boost it, making it like 200-250hp, and you're EASILY into the 13's, maybe high 12's. 

The KA24DE motor puts out close to 150hp I think. now, that'll be almost double to the wheels what the stock GA16i puts out. The powerband is right around 3600-6300 I believe, and in SCCA events, you're never gonna get higher than 3rd, MAYBE 4th, so you'll stay in that powerband. Also, don't forget you can strip down the B12 and probably get her below 2000 lbs. A sub 2000lb car w/ 160hp would be KICK ASS!

Now, for SCCA, don't they have rules for motor swaps and such? Or is that just different class specifications.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

sporty2forty said:


> hey guys im race preparing my 1990 sentra xe for SCCA. and i got the idea that i wanted to make it RWD. i was going to put a fuel cell in the trunk which would eliminate the problem of the fuel tank being in the way of the driveshaft. i just have to think of what engine swap i want to put in place of the ga16i. has anyone done this conversion before? i would appreciate any tips yall would have. thanks


First, there are rules in SCCA regarding this sort of thing, you will have to check.
Second, this is a VERY extensive modification, basically what you end up with is a custom built vehicle (probably tube-framed) with a sentra shell over it. Is your last name Rockefeller? This is going to be expensive. If you wanted to field a RWD car, you should have bought a RWD car (and don't say "well I have this sentra, blah, blah, blah"), very simple. Racing is not cheap, and when you are going to do this, you're talking about racing in classes against high-horsepower, highly race-prepped cars, again EXPENSIVE.


And the fuel tank being in the way is the least of your worries. I suggest you find a RWD car, seriously. But hey, its your money.


----------



## Boostedvenge (Jan 11, 2005)

Actually, it won't be as expensive as you THINK. Seriously, you rip EVERYTHING out of the B12, so all you're left with is a chassis, body, and that's about it. "drop in" the motor, tranny, etc. Next, do the necessary modification to the motor/tranny mounts, differential mounts, mount the rear end and get it all setup. Then, run the wiring harness, rip out the stock gauge cluster and run with all autometer gauges (or a full LInk setup). Yes, it's still not gonna be cheap by no means, but it'd be a REALLY fun project. IF you can do the welding and work yourself, shit, get a roll cage welded in and your'e set.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Boostedvenge said:


> Actually, it won't be as expensive as you THINK. Seriously, you rip EVERYTHING out of the B12, so all you're left with is a chassis, body, and that's about it. "drop in" the motor, tranny, etc. Next, do the necessary modification to the motor/tranny mounts, differential mounts, mount the rear end and get it all setup. Then, run the wiring harness, rip out the stock gauge cluster and run with all autometer gauges (or a full LInk setup). Yes, it's still not gonna be cheap by no means, but it'd be a REALLY fun project. IF you can do the welding and work yourself, shit, get a roll cage welded in and your'e set.


oh well, since you put it that way, its a snap  

You can simply "rip" everything out and "drop" in an RB motor. Please everyone grow up and stop being r1c3 b0iz. 


If you want RWD, buy a RWD car. A FWD-RWD conversion on a unibody car is not easy, not cheap, and you're left with a car that is hardly driveable.

And anyone asking for help on how to do it on an internet forum is not skilled enough to tackle this.

sporty2forty, if you're serious about racing in SCCA events (you still haven't said what class, etc.), go out to those events and talk to those drivers. It will give a good sense of where to start.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

What would be cool is you can find a way to make it 4wd. And you just need to get a Datsun or somthing like that. They come with rwd (I think) and I see a lot of people racing them. It shouldnt be too much work getting a upgraded RWD motor in there. Do like some people did from Monster Garage...they put a motor from a 350Z and stuck it in a Datsun Honey Bee. It shouldnt be too hard...they did it. My advice would be is to get an older car with RWD.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

im also planning on doin a rwd 89 sentra, i have a s13 engine already and built up buuuuut i dont have a couple grand laying around to dump into the chassy and suspension set up, so i grew up and im putting it off for a few years when i get tired of my se-r


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Biscuit said:


> What would be cool is you can find a way to make it 4wd. And you just need to get a Datsun or somthing like that. They come with rwd (I think) and I see a lot of people racing them. It shouldnt be too much work getting a upgraded RWD motor in there. Do like some people did from Monster Garage...they put a motor from a 350Z and stuck it in a Datsun Honey Bee. It shouldnt be too hard...they did it. My advice would be is to get an older car with RWD.


didn't the B12 Hatch come in 4WD flavor?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Galimba1 said:


> didn't the B12 Hatch come in 4WD flavor?


Wagon actually. ANd there's a few threads about the (rare) 4wd sentra wagon and why you can't just swap over the drivetrain (provided you can even find the 4wd drivetrain intact).



Biscuit said:


> What would be cool is you can find a way to make it 4wd. And you just need to get a Datsun or somthing like that. They come with rwd (I think) and I see a lot of people racing them. It shouldnt be too much work getting a upgraded RWD motor in there. Do like some people did from Monster Garage...they put a motor from a 350Z and stuck it in a Datsun Honey Bee. It shouldnt be too hard...they did it. My advice would be is to get an older car with RWD.


Your talking about some people who have MAJOR fabrication skills, probably some of the best in the trade. Moreover the Honey Bee is RWD, totally different project than what you guys are talking about.



slacky said:


> im also planning on doin a rwd 89 sentra, i have a s13 engine already and built up buuuuut i dont have a couple grand laying around to dump into the chassy and suspension set up, so i grew up and im putting it off for a few years when i get tired of my se-r


Grow up is right. It would be cheaper to find a 240SX and swap the motor into that (provided you don't have the ecu for a bluebird or something). Moreover, AEM nows makes a computer for darn-near ever possible SR swap, for a b13 (I think, might want to double check)/B14/S13/S14, etc.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea but im still doin it, just after i get some more fabricating under my belt


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I still think a Datsun 210 might be a good project. Usually older cars are easier to do stuff like that to. It shouldnt be THAT much modding to get LEAST a SR20DE in thurr. Didnt most of them motors come in RWDS?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

yeah, I remember seeing several 510 and 210 SR20 Conversions. So it has been done. Probably easier than converting a FWD sentra to RWD.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Even that's not as easy as people like to believe. Just because you see it in a magazine, doesn't mean its easy, cheap, or doable by you.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

for the whole awd or rwd idea guys, use the SEARCH button. i've been over the topic a few times and have mapped out what it takes for a CA or GA engine AWD. And it isn't simple and IS NOT cheap. I kinda abandoned the idea of it. It has been done, but not easily. Like all have said, if you want RWD, then buy RWD. Few suggestions....a Z car; silvia; 510; AE86; Miata (or any american V8 beast)


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

RWD well let me know whe you build that new frame that will be intresting , and the driveshaft, um yeah and rerun the exaust with sperate pipes on either side of the drive shaft.

a custom race car, with a sentra wrapper. wish i had the $$$


----------

